# cost of building materials



## highlandbob

Hi all,
Looking for a bit of advice about the relative cost of materials I will be using to renovate a house in the Pedrogao Grande area and whether it makes sense to bring anything over from the UK or just buy everything locally. 
I will be bringing a large van over with tools and equipment with spare space and wonder what else I should be bringing that might be expensive in Portugal. 
Will be using wall, floor and roof insulation, wood flooring, bathroom suites, kitchen, upvc windows, internal wood stairs, radiators and all other things needed for a full refurb.


----------



## christopherdouglas

Hi Bob.
If I can ask the question that everyone else is thinking, if you have bought a house with a view to doing it up, why didn't you look at builders merchants whilst in Portugal?
Anyway, I did and there are lots of places to buy materials from. Big multinationals or local stores, stonemasons, woodmills, etc.

I plan to buy as much in Portugal as possible, and from the more local suppliers where available We are moving to Portugal because we like the way of life and therefore want to help preserve the local economy as much as we can.

Pricewise, I haven't found much that would make the transporting it worthwhile. Anything HI-Tec maybe worth getting but you really need to see what the Pt option is first.

As a starter, a couple of basics:

An AERATED Concrete block is €2.35

LAMINAITED OAK Strip flooring is €3.50 sq mtr

A small Hot water Radiator is €59.05

Most prices are available on the web. Happy surfing,

All the best with your endeavours,

Chris


----------



## highlandbob

I didnt have time just had a few days available and they were filled with house viewings and not much else. Iam back in Portugal in a few weeks time but thought I would ask to see if anyone knew of anything that was way more expensive in Portugal. I dont mind supporting the local economy at all and have been doing that in a remote part of Scotland for twenty years but it makes sense to bring something over with you if its a shocking price difference or maybe hard to find even. No worries I will surf away and check it all out on my next vist.


----------



## Strontium

Hi, Without know more of the particular build there few general things. The "construction" timber is imported from colder countries as it does not grow in this climate. Common "white" or "magnolia" emulsion can be crap or crapper so 10L tubs of BnQ finest may be useful, Solar water heating evacuated glass tubes seem a lot cheaper/easier to source in the UK than here. Quality power tools are expensive here as are (small) generators, cement mixers. Labour is cheaper here so anything like bispoke wooden staircases can be made/fitted by your local sawmill.


----------



## Centralbound

Good tools and blades are more expensive here. So is good (treated and dry) timber, hardwoods. There's not much reclaimed material on sale for accenting etc. I would bring a nice cast woodburner if you are putting one in, there's mostly poor quality on sale and good brands are way more than the UK.


----------



## p9cbs

It's not building materials but we have been looking at kitchens for our place and I have noticed fridge freezers in Portugal are very expensive. Maybe I have just looked in the wrong place but in one of the large DIY stores a plain simple half fridge, half freezer starting price is 600 euros. Just brought a new one for my UK house for £170 !!!!! Wishing I was driving a big van over, I would definitely take one with me!!!!


----------



## Maggy Crawford

For electrical appliances Quasi Bom in Pombal is excellent value. It is on the industrial estate behind huge Chinese Emporium on the main Leiria road. They have a wide range of stuff often in damaged boxes and they give a 2 year warranty and deliver. Very nice staff.


----------



## bill t

Hi Bob, we have recently made the move and found domestic appliances cheaper than the uk (brand for brand).As others have stated, look online in Portugal and there are good deals to be had,our washing machine and oven were far cheaper than uk prices and they are Hotpoint and Zanussi. Paint,we bought good quality from the large store in Figueiro dos Vinhos, staff are helpful and it was in the region of 63 euros for 15 litres,which is not too bad when copared to dulux? Tiles and adesive are very reasonable, so I would bring very little.One tip is when looking online here is to tap in the search in Portuguese (google translate) and you will get results from here.Check out the builders merchant on zona industrial in Pedrogao, it's like Alladins cave and the staff are very helpful, good luck


----------



## highlandbob

Thanks that's all very useful info


----------

